# Nemo and Nala's Adoption Page



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'll submit a better pic, but for now, it is what it is. I think it's precious :wub: 

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...emoAndNala.html


So, on another note, Nemo is NOT putting up with Lulu's crap. He's now 
putting her in her place. Lulu cracks me up. She is such a bully. Always has been.

Lulu ripped after Nemo, and Nemo snarled at her. Good boy, Nemo, as Lulu ran to me.
Nemo wouldn't hurt a fly. So I was proud of him. He is such a whimp. Nala bosses
him around. Nala, actually sleeps ON TOP of Nemo ~ LOL

They are definately "two peas in a pod".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great listing, Deb. It really conveys how special they are.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That is such an adorable picture and I can totally tell you wrote it because it says lickies  You are an angel Deb.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Deb,

Is it me or does Nala look a lot like Sammie? :wub: 

They are both precious and deserve the best.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They won't last long........great write-up and darling pic!!!! Lulu will be upset when he leaves because she will have no one to put her in her place!!!!! She will go back to keeping all the others in line and that is a tough job~~~~~what's a girl to do???


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautifully written listing and I hope some wonderful person(s) adopts them - they need a really special home where they'll be
SPOILED Maltese. Nothing less will do after being with you! :flowers:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ohmigosh, they are just so cute. If I didn't already have three dogs, I would seriously consider them. I hope they find their new forever home quickly. :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those 2 are adorable :wub:

The write up was precious and I'm sure they'll get adopted soon. They truly do seem like a special little pair.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Very well written. I wish I could adopt them. They are darling. The next time we move, we're checking the city ordinances to see what the maximum amount of dogs you can have. We're at 3 now and that's the max. :bysmilie:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Excellent write up!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 10 2008, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603294


> I'll submit a better pic, but for now, it is what it is. I think it's precious :wub:
> 
> http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...emoAndNala.html
> 
> ...


That is such a great post! Anybody in search of a Maltese (or two) will be swept away by your description of these two! Great job! I hope someone appropriate and deserving responds quickly.

Cyndi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't imagine it taking very long for them to be adopted. They're both dolls and the write up is great. I wish I could have a house full! If I could I'd be checking on those babies myself.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Perfect Deb - it just pulls at your heart strings when you read it ..

Just don't add the part where he snarled at Lulu-Bell ... :brownbag: 

Anyone interested in two malts - please contact Deb - if not there's always LBB - no eyes but plenty of personality ... have legs will travel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You described them to a T, Deb! But, you forgot to say how Nala climbs up your side to snuggle...*sigh*, I miss her, and her big Daddy!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 10 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603441


> You described them to a T, Deb! But, you forgot to say how Nala climbs up your side to snuggle...*sigh*, I miss her, and her big Daddy!![/B]


"BIG" is an understatement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted them I wish things would have been different. Deb I'm prayin they get a family that cherishes them


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

It looks great and the picture is darling!
They are such cutie pies!!!
Someone will be so fortunate to have them soon!

Thanks Deb for all you do for these little angels!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They are adorable and the write up is great!! I'm sure they will be adopted in no time!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 10 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603442


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 10 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603441





> You described them to a T, Deb! But, you forgot to say how Nala climbs up your side to snuggle...*sigh*, I miss her, and her big Daddy!![/B]


"BIG" is an understatement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: artytime: :sHa_banana: Like "Mr. Big" in Sex and the City?? Yuppers, he's hung like an elephant.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What precious little souls. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 10 2008, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603440


> if not there's always LBB - no eyes but plenty of personality ... have legs will travel !!!!!!!!!!![/B]


"have legs will travel" LMAO

Perhaps I should have his legs removed :HistericalSmiley: 



QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 11 2008, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603451


> I wanted them I wish things would have been different. Deb I'm prayin they get a family that cherishes them[/B]


Oh, Paula, I know. I so wish it were you. You are the perfect home. If there are any changes, in placement,
you'll be the first to know. These two have won my heart. I can only pray we find a family, as loving as yours.

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 11 2008, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603456


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 10 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603442





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 10 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603441





> You described them to a T, Deb! But, you forgot to say how Nala climbs up your side to snuggle...*sigh*, I miss her, and her big Daddy!![/B]


"BIG" is an understatement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: artytime: :sHa_banana: Like "Mr. Big" in Sex and the City?? Yuppers, he's hung like an elephant.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Nemo was flattered when he was "hung like a horse". He thinks he's hot stuff, now that it's an elephant. :smrofl: 

Nemo said :ThankYou: to Auntie Linda. Then he went like this :blush: 

Good Lord, now he's doing this :hump: on Frankie. Yep, Joplin came to the rescue, and beat him up.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 11 2008, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603459


> What precious little souls. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



Oh Marj, aren't they the sweetest little things.

All my doggies are so different. Not one is the same. Not in personality. 

I'll be honest, a few of mine, are jerks. I love their "jerkiness". They are good "jerks" though.

But these two, Nemo and Nala, are like the perfect little ones. They are so perfect, they are
almost boring, in comparison.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope they get adopted soon, they are soooooo cute and precious :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope they end up in a very loving home. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sigh* They are both precious :wub: . (I'm secretly still in love with Nala though....  )

I'm sure they'll be adopted very soon and it'll be the best home ever.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Nala reminds me a bit of Janet's Koko - speaking of .... WHERE'S JANET ???????????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 10 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603372


> Very well written. I wish I could adopt them. They are darling. The next time we move, we're checking the city ordinances to see what the maximum amount of dogs you can have. We're at 3 now and that's the max.[/B]



The max we can have is 3 also...



so the most we have ever had at once is 9...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 11 2008, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603640


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 10 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603372





> Very well written. I wish I could adopt them. They are darling. The next time we move, we're checking the city ordinances to see what the maximum amount of dogs you can have. We're at 3 now and that's the max.[/B]



The max we can have is 3 also...



so the most we have ever had at once is 9... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Geez Steve if you weren't married I might have to flirt.....a man who breaks the rules and all.


Deb,

I am sure who ever gets these two will forever be thankful to you...I sure am


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THEY ARE LITTLE DARLINGS. AND I'M SURE THEY WILL FIND A LOVING HOME ,AND MAYBE THERE NEW FAMILY WILL POST PICS ON SM SO WE CAN SEE THEM . :wub: WOULDN'T THAT BE NICE .


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This just kills me. How fortunate are these pups to have you for their foster home. These pups really, really need to stay together. I hope it happens for them........and soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have to keep coming back to these two. Can't someone on SM adopt them??? Common!!!

If I didn't already have three, I'd take them.


----------

